# Sony 3D BD and Samsung 3D TV, compatible?



## Original Kendog (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anybody know if Sonys BDP-S790 is compatible with Samsung UN55ES8000FXZA TV. By compatible I mean if I play a 3D movie on the Blu-ray will it work on the Samsung TV with Samsung glasses?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Should be no problems. Any 3D player should work with any 3D TV. The glasses are tied to the TV, not the player.

I know there are different 3D technologies used for playback, but they have no effect on the output to the TV that I'm aware.


----------

